# how much excercise does your dogs get?



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Been talking to a few people about the inportance of excercise and i was wondering what you do for excercise with your dogs and how often do they get it?
AND how old is your dog?

ill start
Cesar gets put on the treadmill every morning for 2 hours, i keep the pace changing so for about 30 minutes hes at a brisk trot then a slow walk then up to a run for 15 minutes then back to a slow walk which goes on for 2 hours.

then later in the day we go for a walk 30 minutes on lead i let him off for an hour or sometimes longer depending on my mood and the weather sometimes its 2 hours sometimes 3 then back on lead to go home for another 30 minutes.

then just before bed i get him to play with his spring pole in the basement/my room for about 45 minutes till hes too tierd

we do this everyday, and once the weather warms up a little more im also going to take him swimming for 45 minutes- an hour everday as well as the 2 hours walk.

Cesar is aprox 19 months old


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

In the spring and fall, or milder winter days, I take Ruby for walks ranging from 1-3 hours, depending on the weather. I try to keep it fun and not boring sidewalks, so Ill go to the baseball field, or down to the lake shore and get her to climb giant rocks, picnic tables, benches, bleachers, even jump onto tree stumps and stuff like that, any sort of outdoor "agility". I try to wear her out mentally as well as physically.When its humid and over 25 celsius I only take her outside for bathroom breaks and then play with her indoors. I may be a bit over paranoid about the hot weather with her, but I would rather be safe than sorry. Ruby is 2.5 years old.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i dont think your at all paranoid about the hot weather. Cesar cannot tolerate the heat either so if we cant get out to go swimming on hot days we dont get out at all.

i read a story once about a guys boxer whom he took hikeing on a hot day, he didnt think it was too hot becuase he himself was comfortable and brought water but only 15 minutes in his boxer went down from the heat exhuastion,before he could get her back to the car she died. that story has always freaked me out that it happend in such a short amount of time.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

None. Well at least not the good kind. The boys spend 2-4 hours a day out in the yard. Bella gets maybe an hour. Once I get the gym cleaned out she will go on the treadmill for 20 -30 minutes. 

They are out in the dog room during the day so they can move around, wrestle or what not.

The funny thing is when they got walked everyday either on the treadmill or outside, but were confined to their cages while I was at work, they were monsters. Now, they are couch potatoes.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

both of my dogs are on the treadmill for an hour and a half.

when i feel well, we go for a one to two mile walk. that usually happens three to five times a week.

malia is almost thirteen
bubba just turned five.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i dont think your at all paranoid about the hot weather. Cesar cannot tolerate the heat either so if we cant get out to go swimming on hot days we dont get out at all.
> 
> i read a story once about a guys boxer whom he took hikeing on a hot day, he didnt think it was too hot becuase he himself was comfortable and brought water but only 15 minutes in his boxer went down from the heat exhuastion,before he could get her back to the car she died. that story has always freaked me out that it happend in such a short amount of time.


Omg that is so scary and sad! I always keep check of humidity and temperature before I walk Ruby. It's too hot today to take her, so I just took her for a quick washroom break and back inside we go to the land of air conditioning lol.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus is 5 1/2 years old
Teaghan is about 2 1/2 years old. 
I usually walk them each for an hour or so each day. If I don't have that much time I take them into Home Depot, going up and down the aisles, changing directions frequently, *really* tires them out. 

I am a HUGE believer in walking in Home Depot. I see a lot of dogs in there, but I don't see anyone else with a clicker and treats.-)

I have a springer attachment for my bike. I take Seamus on it when the weather gets nice (I AM in Montana..., I just started doing that with teaghan. 

I'll usually spend a few minutes trick training them each day. (Teaghan more than Seamus)

I have a few tunnels, hoops, jumps and a dogwalk. I'll set them up in the backyard for agility training.

They both love to play tug. Teaghan bounces around regripping all the time. Seamus just digs his heels in and PULLS!!!

I have a lunge whip for horses, I tied a toy to the end of it. I'll take them separately to the backyard to play with that. They're really different on it, Seamus runs chasing it until he's frothing at the mouth. Teaghan is more aerobatic about it, she leaps, flies, and twists. 

That's about it, I switch it up all the time. However, during school (I'm a teacher) I usually leave the house by 6:30 am, get home around 5. I need to feed dogs, feed me and do whatever errands need doing so I really don't have that much time for working with the dogs, maybe 2-3 hours tops. I just need to really keep them guessing as to what they get to play on a certain day. 

xchairity..I admire all the exercise you give Cesar. There is NO WAY that I have that much time during the day!

Joe



xchairity_casex said:


> Been talking to a few people about the importance of exercise and i was wondering what you do for exercise with your dogs and how often do they get it?
> AND how old is your dog?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, my dogs are older. Snorkels gets whatever she wants to get, anywhere from a walk to the barn to a 20 minute trot/run depending on how she feels.

Rebel goes chasing around in the pasture 1-2 hours a day depending on how long I am am mowing on the tractor, and he gets a 45 minute walk sometime between 3-6 AM depending on my insomnia.

Several times a week we go down to the lake but so far we haven't gone swimming, although I'll probably see if I can get them in the water sometime this weekend. snorkels walks down the hill to the lake and gets carried back up. 

I expect we will switch from running around in the pasture to swimming in the lake very soon. It's going to be too hot for Rebel to do what he is doing now, plus I am running out of pasture to mow.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

nlboz said:


> None. Well at least not the good kind. The boys spend 2-4 hours a day out in the yard. Bella gets maybe an hour. Once I get the gym cleaned out she will go on the treadmill for 20 -30 minutes.
> 
> They are out in the dog room during the day so they can move around, wrestle or what not.
> 
> The funny thing is when they got walked everyday either on the treadmill or outside, but were confined to their cages while I was at work, they were monsters. Now, they are couch potatoes.


Forgot to add ages.
Stoli is almost 5
Sam is almost 2
Bella is almost 6

It's funny there approx it birth dates are all August/September


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

StdPooDad said:


> Seamus is 5 1/2 years old
> Teaghan is about 2 1/2 years old.
> I usually walk them each for an hour or so each day. If I don't have that much time I take them into Home Depot, going up and down the aisles, changing directions frequently, *really* tires them out.
> 
> ...


i didn't know i could take dogs into home depot. i shall do that. thanks.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i didn't know i could take dogs into home depot. i shall do that. thanks.


When we had private training in Indy, the trainer took us into WALGREEN'S! 

I was so embarrassed, I kept expecting to get kicked out any second.

But, when I called the Home Dept and Lowe's up there to see if we could bring dogs in, they said no. So maybe it's a local thing and no company policy. I didn't ask at Tractor Supply, but they had a NO DOGS sign on their door.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Each probably get 3-5 miles a day during the work week and then on weekends 1-2hrs running in the pasture at my mom's every day. I'm out there hiking with them. And they play with each other every day. 
Lily is 5... almost 5.5 actually, and Scout will be 4 near the end of next month.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph is 2.5 and doesn't get much exercise. Little strolls in the parking lot here and there....

Abbie is 2.5 and gets a half hour walk/run each day. She is tough because she freaks out with loud noises (motorcylces, tractors, etc) so if something sets her off, she kinda just goes into this shut down mode where she wants to hide in the apartment  I asked her if she wanted to go for a walk the other day and she laid on the bed and was shaking a little bit so I just let her stay inside.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Ari 31/2
Kai 1y 9mths

3 mile leash walk in the morning about an hour
2-3 fetch sessions during the day about 15-20 mins- last one after dinner
30 min walk in the evening if hubby feels like it 3-4 times a week
Agility training for hour and a half once a week. Class
Short training sessions at home- could be tricks, agility ground training or obedience
Kai also gets Rally obed training once a week. Class

Layla 8 months old

3 mile leash walk in the a.m.
30 min walk 3-4 times a week in the evening
Rally obed class once a week
Short training sessions at home every day
She is a low energy dog so while the others are fetching she is content to sniff around or chew on sticks


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not enough. Tucker is just under 2 and when I am home he gets a 20 minute walk plus some fetch and tug every day. He gets to go to the dog park a few times a week. When I'm not home he gets some fetch and probably a walk when mom feels like it. Neither of those scenarios are ideal for him but I don't want to bump up his exercise when I'm home too much or else I think he'll have some bad behavioral problems once I leave again and he drops back to almost nothing.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy is 2 1/2. at this point, he's the type of dog that can hike all day or be good on a walk a day w/ free time in the yard (as long as he get some real work out days).

during the work week murphy gets a 1/2-1 hour walk a day. he runs around in the yard by himself several times throughout the day. we play catch or some kind of game for 1/2-1 hour a day. we also do mental exercise everyday...finding his toys, obedience work, impulse control training. he has a 1 hour class once a week and occasional doggy visitors.

on the weekend he gets longer walks and hikes. also more time in the yard to do what he wants while we are gardening, etc


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It depends, Uno is kind of a lazy bum and would rather sleep half the time. We usually walk 1.5-2 hours a day, then I let him run around off leash at a nearby soccer field in the evenings. We also go hiking, which ends up being around couple times a month, anywhere from 8-12 miles a day. We also go kayaking/swimming during warmer months and biking.
Oh, and he's 6 years old.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

compared to most of you, my dogs are lazy butts.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> compared to most of you, my dogs are lazy butts.


Your dogs walk, trot and run on a treadmill for hours! Can't beat that for exercise!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Your dogs walk, trot and run on a treadmill for hours! Can't beat that for exercise!


they mostly walk, with that trot and run inbetween......it's a version of high intensity interval training. LOL

and certainly not hours. 1 1/2.....because the walk is set at 1.1 and the trot is set at 1.7 and the run is at 2.0

short legs and small dogs LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I need a treadmill.

I noticed today that Abbie is getting tubby


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh (3 years)

1.5-2 mile walk every day.
2-3 fetch sessions outside (usually around 15 or so minutes)
agility class/training (once a week; 1 hour long)
swimming (occasionally, hopefully this will pick up soon since it is getting hot)

It was this hot (with humidity factored in) at 6pm yesterday, so Harleigh definitely wants more swimming added in :tongue:


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I think that you're correct in it being a local thing. It seems to me that it's a company policy for No Dogs in Home Depot, but here in the Kalispell Home Depot, they all get worried if they don't see Seamus and Teaghan in there for a while. Seamus is the unofficial Home Depot mascot. 
There's a sign on the front of Lowe's that says something like "service dogs are welcome." I've taken the kids in there a time or two just when I've been looking for something, but not on a regular basis like Home Depot. 

Walgreens. I'm right there with ya xellili. I'd no sooner take them there then...well, I just wouldn't. 

I also take my guys into Murdochs and Petco, but not very much. They're just too small for a good workout, my dogs have loooong legs.





xellil said:


> When we had private training in Indy, the trainer took us into WALGREEN'S!
> 
> I was so embarrassed, I kept expecting to get kicked out any second.
> 
> But, when I called the Home Dept and Lowe's up there to see if we could bring dogs in, they said no. So maybe it's a local thing and no company policy. I didn't ask at Tractor Supply, but they had a NO DOGS sign on their door.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> I need a treadmill.
> 
> I noticed today that Abbie is getting tubby


when my kids were gaining weight....i upped their treadmill activity, but i also fed more chicken...than i used to. it's like a go to diet food for dogs LOL


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a horrible owner.

Before Woof came along Boone got a half hour walk/ball game in the morning and again in the afternoon, in the evenings we'd do an hour bike ride and then random spurts off fetch through out the day. On my days off we'd go for 4 hour hikes. After Woof came along it stayed pretty much the same but after awhile it dipped down, Woof was not a fun walker, and soon it was just that hour of fetch and maybe a trip to the dog park if it was empty enough. Moved away, got 45mins to an hour of run around time for both and flat out they would go, Boone still got random ball games through the day, maybe another hours walk here and there through the week.

These days they are lucky if they get an hour a week of good exercise. I'm just not home during the week as I'm away at school when I am home I'm grooming dogs for most of my weekend. To make it worse with my dogs at my parents and getting hardly an exercise my dad as been feeding them willy nilly and Woof is getting tubby and is boared. He's resorted to digging up the yard much to my parents strong dislike.

Ranger gets 8 hours of day , 5 days a week of walking in the woods over cut overs, swimming and up dirt roads then whatever on the weekends. As he goes to work with Scott who works in forestry.

I am a horrible owner.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Wowza, some of you give your guys A LOT of exercise. Here are my guys:

Dani is 8 yrs old
Raven is 6 yrs old
Mya is 4.5 yrs old
York is 2 yrs old

They have a nice big fenced in back yard just for them (75ft x 200ft). They go outside first thing in the morning and usually hang out until dinner time. I guess thats a bonus of having multiple dogs, they tend to entertain one another  Usually a couple times a day I head outside and throw the Jolly Balls around until they start to look for a nice shady spot to lay down. On weekends they go for hikes through the back bush, we ride the ATV's and they follow beside us.

As for a daily scheduled exercise program...... there isnt one.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Riddle doesn't get much exercise right now thanks to her upcoming knee surgery. 

I try to give Melon at least 10 minutes on the carpet mill every morning. Carpet mills are different than treadmills, so 10 minutes is a decent workout. On days that I work, I try to either get him on the mill again after I come home, or at least take him on a walk. If its cool enough, I'll drive him out to my mom's 11-acre property and play Chuckit and let him run around. He also goes to daycare every Friday, and a lot of times he still needs carpet mill or Chuckit time. 

On my days off he's more active. We usually go out hiking for hours in cooler weather or winter, and in hot weather we go to the river and I make him swim. I make both the dogs tow me across the river, tow me after sticks, and swim upstream for hours, with breaks here and there. Plus its about a 30 minute hike to get to our swimming spot. Once hot weather really arrives, we'll actually be going swimming pretty much every day after work, so he'll swim a couple hours every day.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Gally, 13 months, gets 1-3 hours of walking a day. Usually at least an hour of brisk walking and then some more leisurely walking later in the day. We also actively play with him doing different games like tug, fetch, hide and seek for at least an hour. On the weekends we try to get out to a dog park or for a new walk in places we haven't been before for a change of seen.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have a daily regiment, depends on what I work and the weather but right now I take the girls out for 2 x 20 minute walks (one is recovering from knee surgery so that's how long she can go currently), I take Nero on a 45-60 minute walk. He plays on the springpole and with the flirtpole until he looks tired, Ripley plays with the flirtpole only since she won't tug. Jersey prefers fetch but can't yet. Once it's a little warmer water we will swim too, the girls like that, the male not so much. And some days we lay around and do nothing.

Oh Jersey is 7, Nero is 5, Ripley is 2


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dobby is 17 months old, 22 pounds.

We have Obedience/Rally-O Class one night a week for an hour and half or so.
We live on 112 acres, and he runs around with my stepdaughter's JRT a few times a day in the yard when they're both out.
I also take him with me when I ride my horses, which lately has only been about 30-45 minutes a day, but he runs around and follows me pretty much the whole time, so I figure that's plenty of exercise for a little dog!

He's also quite happy to sleep all day on the days I don't ride or anything either. On those days, he just comes down with me to feed the horses twice a day, and maybe some Oscar play time, but he seems fine with that.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

right now mine dont' have a structured exercise regime.

We might walk 2 miles 4 times a week, or just go to the park and run around, fetch..

Gunner swims in the pool, retrieving things.

None of them are fat or crazy bored so for now we go with what they tell me they need.

If they start getting crazy, we up the exercise.

Mikey - 9
Sprocket - 3 (in August)
Gunner - 14 months.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently none. But Avery is technically on 'bed rest' at least until his stitches come out.

I never really had a schedule for him. Since we moved, we usually go out for a short walk in the morning and a longer one in the afternoon, but the amount of time we're out walking varies greatly. I try to do something "high intensity" everyday, usually that's getting out the flirt pole for a bit or heading down to the dog park.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, Mol is exactly 5-1/2 years old. I'm champing at the bit because she's out of order at the moment, has a bad wrist on her front leg.
However, when we are in normal mode, we walk 3-4 miles every single morning without fail. As it gets into summer down here, we start out earlier and earlier, mid summer I'm trying to leave between 5.30-6.00am. Now my knee is feeling a lot better due to these barefoot shoes  I'm starting to run a bit of the 3-4miles, just building it up slowly.
During the day she goes everywhere with me, Publix, Home Depot, Walmart which is about the extent of my sad little life. She has to wait in the car though, but thats ok because she has a job, and that is guarding the car, so it tires her little brain out, just a bit.
Then in the evenings, after running around the culdesac with a few of the local dogs and chasing the ball, we do a 1 to 1-1/2 mile bike ride, fast. I watch her as carefully as hell because of the heat, but being a FL dog, she's pretty tolerant and I'm very tuned in to her signals as to when she's starting to overheat. Normally we can have a swim in the sea half way through, depends on the temp.
Then she goes in the pool, 20 laps at least. Very structured, but it's her serious exercise time. Then we run around the pool and play silly bastards fighting and wrestling inside the house. I need to act my age I'm afraid.
Then, late at night, just a short walk which has been getting shorter and shorter the older and older I get. Only like 3 blocks there and back now, but its better than nothing, isn't it? We also do stuff like tricks and hiding the treats, but thats normally when she's bugging me and I want to be on DFC or something.
Of course, on the weekends, we go out on the boat so she goes swimming off the beach, or out to the reserves where we run around in the undergrowth, get back in the car and then think, oh my gosh, I forgot to worry about the snakes and gators.
Windy the cat. Well, she gets 1-2 hours outside in the evenings whilst the neighbourhood dogs are doing their thing, most supervised, she adores hunting lizards and the rabbits and as I want her to feel fulfilled as the hunter she is, I let her do it. 
Must stress though, we live on a very quiet culdesac, everyone knows and loves that little kittten so they laugh and keep an eye on her as she strolls through their yard. Plus, she has a tracker beacon on her, so I can find her. Then we will have a 20minute session with Da Bird or Da Bird but its really a mouse, not a bird. Thats what exhausts her. She sleeps all night.
I love the energy, I need energetic animals, I'm getting worried about when Mol gets old. I'm going to have to get a wheelchair so I can still take her out. Andddddd, I really want to get myself a horse so I can canter around and have Mollie running alongside, but the other half has put a big fat stop to that dream.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

What kind of tracker beacon do you have for Windy? I've been thinking about getting something for Dobby - I found one here that's crazy expensive, but it just attaches to their collar and you put a sim card in it, and then you text the number (i think) and it texts you back with a gps location or a map or something, so you can know exactly where the dog is....I think it's AMAZING, and I desperately want one, but I can't afford one at the moment! Since we live on 112 acres, in a rural area, sometimes when the dogs are out they wander, and I don't really worry about it. Normally just to the neighbor across the road (like 1/2 mile away) because she feeds them, but sometimes they're not there. Yesterday, I was down at the shed across from the bus stop clipping my horse, and next thing I knew one of the ladies up the road pulled in and opened her van door and out hopped Dobby - he'd gone over to play with the kids at the bus stop, and she didn't want to leave him there haha.

Sorry, off topic, but just curious what you use and how well it works =)


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Egad, we must be the laziest here. lol I try to get them to the dogpark at least once a week (doesn't always happen:frown. We usually walk around with occassional jumps (short ones) and a "puppy race" or two for about 2 hrs. The only other exercise is when they go out back to run around the yard chasing and wrestling with each other. They'll also play on their own with their toys. Scotty will sometimes play fetch (in the house only). Once in a while, we'll play games like find it. My 2 are perfectly content to just curl up in a lap or snuggled close and nap the day away. They pretty much go into hibernation mode at the slightest hint of "bad" weather (like a cloudy day lol). Oh, at the end of July, Blaise will be 4 yrs old and Scotty will be 3yrs old.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tess is one and Bishy is nearly two, and Willow is close to being 11. We go for a walk between 45 minutes to an hour a day, sometimes jogging (but Willow will not go for a jog because of her hips). Later on I'll usually go to the park across the street with Bishop and Tess offleash and Willow on a flexi and play fetch.. Willow just moseys around but Bish and Tess run hard for 30 minutes to an hour. Tess far outlasts Bishop. Once a week we'll go to the dog park for 2-3 hours. 

WHen the weather is bad, and it often is here, we play games inside.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

It really all depends. I'd say on average 1-2 hours per day. Sometimes more, sometimes less.

In the summer, he swims a TON, so he really gets worn out from that. We are over my dads place about 3 days a week (he's the one with the pool). When it's hot out, swimming is his primary source of exercise - he doesn't do well in heat, and hates it, so water is something he loves.

He also runs like no other when we visit at my dads place 3 days a week. He runs super super fast at full speed just constantly, his bag legs are so muscular (he actually chases me, through the fence, while I ride the four wheeler, LOL, he runs around 20mph in sprints).

Walks of some sort are almost 7 days a week, sometimes they are 2 hours long, sometimes as short as 20 minutes. He also does a lot of uphill walking/running/fetching/frisbee as our yard is on a HUGE 3 acre hill. We also have 90 acres of farmland behind us and the woods so he enjoys running through those once or twice a week, leaping through tall grass, and on top of logs, tree trunks, etc. Oh yeah and off leash dog park visits also.

Mentally, we do trick training of some sort almost every night - either reviewing old tricks or learning new. Indoor fetch games on a rainy or hot day. He enjoys running errands with me.

So yeah he gets a lot of variety and really all just depends on what we feel like doing that day.

Oh and he is 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Stef, all I have is one like a radio direction finder. It sends out a signal and I look at the receiver and can tell by both the tone and the arrows if I am homing in on her or not. It's ok, doesn't have a huge range, especially around houses like here, but it says it can go 600' line of sight, but I'd be a touch dubious about that. Windy always stays within a 4 house range, so I just walk around until I find her. My neighbours laugh and tell me where they last saw her as I wander along, looking up into trees and in the bushes.
I looked at GPS's, they are my dream because I could pin point her immediately, but they don't make the receiver small enough for a 7lb cat. Yet. One day.
The other ones where you pay each time you try to find them tended to be not accurate enough in our situation, I need to find her within 40 feet as she can duck behind another house really easily. They'd probably suit you fine as your area is a lot larger. In a lot of the ones I looked at, there seemed to be up to a 5minute time lag before it gave you a position, and in that time Windy could move 2 or 3 houses away. Also, I might use it 6 - 10 times a night, just keeping tabs on her. (I get distracted easily). So that would turn out to be expensive in our situation.
One good thing is that once Windy's tag starts beeping, she tends to start heading home. She recognises that I'm looking for her so often she'll just come running down the road straight to me. I love this cat!
If it was a dog, I'd get a GPS for sure.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I walk my girls daily, play fetch daily, and go to the dog park 2 or 3 times per week. I also bring them to my moms home and my grandmas homes to play with their dogs. And we hike and camp a few times a year. Exercise is really important to me. Also its great mnd stimulation because I do not want my girls bored.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

What? Dogs need exercise? JK 

My dogs run like like fools chasing each other. If the collies slow down we toss a sheltie out there to get them going again. LOL


Shelties are super fast and love to play tag with the collies. They run about two to three hours per day. Play games with me or my kids and probably get four to five walks per week.

collies are 12, 7, 5 and 1 1/2 years old
shelties are 4 years 2 are 11 months


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh I forgot to give my dogs ages, Avery my pei just turned 4 on February 20th, Audrey Lyn will be 2 in August, and Sophia is a year. I dont know her exact birthdate since shes from the humane society. And I forgot to add tug of war and wrestling are a daily thing in my house. We have a long hall way which is also great for playing fetch and throught the toy down. And those things work well since its HOT here, 106 degrees yesterday and 104 today. So during the heat we do those indie the ari conditioned home and in the evenings or mornings is when we walk. I get them outside as much as possible in any decent weather.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi - 2yrs old

It all depends on the weather due to the extreme heat here in the south from Feb/March thru October...a real scorcher.
This time of year we walk the golf course about 8/9:00 at night...sometimes not every night but at least 3 times a week.
Today, I walked Yogi thru the woods to the pond and let him swim.

When we are in the mountains during fall/winter we hike around five miles a day...spring/summer we swim.

He plays in the yard everyday...fetches, chases, etc and inside it's toy time. He does his routine of tricks throughout the day also.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We take the girls on nightly walks MOST days, regardless of weather. We have a 1.7 mile loop of public forest land about 2 minutes from the house that we take the girls to after I get off work. We rotate dogs, taking three at a time. We walk at a brisk 3-4 MPH pace but the dogs are running and jumping off leash the whole time. They get TONS of exercise on that hike because it takes about 25 minutes, non stop. 

They also have about an acre of fenced in yard that they can run in. A few times per day they go out and get the zoomies. 

Once every week or so during the summer we take them swimming at the local lakes for a few hours. 

Overall physical exercise keeps dogs in peak condition and health.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

These days, The Wiggles get about two hours each day in the dog park (plus the 20-30 minute walk each way).

During the school year, they go to daycare for 8 hours if I have a full day, or get at least an hour of park time if I have a shorter day. 

We can take one day off heavy exercise if need be. We cannot take two consecutive days off, or two days very close together, without tha resulting in my throwing myself or my dogs out a window. :tongue:

Both dogs are around a year old, and they're Boxers, so ENERGY. This amount of exercise is necessary in order for them to be pleasant to live with. :biggrin:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It varies a lot with us. We only have one car and Nick takes it to work with him.

Days that he is home all day we spend most of the day out with the dogs. We start of with the dog park early in the morning before most people are up so we don't have to deal with more than two or three dogs and Dude gets to wander and mark everything while we throw the ball for Buck. This can last anywhere from 1-5 hours. When Buck has burned off his excess energy and becomes calm or too many dogs show up we leash up and leave. Our town has dirt trails that run all over the place so we can, quite literally, walk from the dog park, across town, and to the inlet. We can walk from one side of town to the other and only ever leave the quiet of the trees to cross a major road at a crosswalk before the trail continues. If it is a nice day out we will visit our "usual" stores on foot as we hike through town (Home Depot, Petsmart, both Petcos, Naturally4Paws, and the outdoor store) or, if it is a nasty day we leave the dog park and drive to the stores. 

I like the stores because they can learn manners out in public as well as see different things all the time and it helps tire their brains out too.

Days that Nick is working but home later in the day we will just take them to the park for an hour or two if it isn't busy.

Days that he isn't home at all we put them on the treadmill. Dude walks for one hour and Buck varies between walking and a brisk trot for 2 hours. That is usually in the morning then, in the afternoon, weather permitting, I take them out together for a walk on the beach next to our house.

Dude is an 8 year old smooth collie.
Buck is a one year old bluetick coonhound.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Our GSPs get run at least every other day. This means we go to one of our local equestrian parks & just let them go. Poof! Gone! However, they are both whistle trained, and will return when a specific whistle is sounded.

At this time of the year they are out only about 30-45 minutes, which translates probably to about 5-10 miles of running/trotting/walking (depending on what point in time in the run). The amount of time is usually dictated by how hot it is outside.

We always bring at least two litre bottles of water for the dogs alone, plus one for us. One of the parks has a hand pump/well where we water them part way through their run, including wetting down their undersides to help keep them cool. However, as soon as we reach 1/2 way point on the dog's water, we head back to the car.

Of course this is all exclusive of how much time they spend in the yard, or on walks in the neighbourhood.

Edit: I forgot to add that Zio will be 5 next week and Cheeney just turned 1.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Our GSPs get run at least every other day. This means we go to one of our local equestrian parks & just let them go. Poof! Gone! However, they are both whistle trained, and will return when a specific whistle is sounded.
> 
> At this time of the year they are out only about 30-45 minutes, which translates probably to about 5-10 miles of running/trotting/walking (depending on what point in time in the run). The amount of time is usually dictated by how hot it is outside.
> 
> ...


My neighbor has a Pointer, I am not sure what kind but she is fun to watch run. She is a trained gun dog and he takes her hunting all the time. She cracks me up, she will hop on the riding lawn mower with him and just rides. She also is the most graceful dog I have ever seen. She leaps our fences with ease.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mia and Zulu average about 2-3 hours of off-leash activity per day, usually a combo of hiking and playing with other dogs. They also participate in some dog sports (agility, water sports), and get leashed walks, but these activities don't really tax them physically.

Mia - 2 yr old Standard Poodle
Zulu - 1.5 yr old Standard Poodle


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Stanley aged 6 retired racing greyhound.

He gets an hour off leash walk at the river most days. 

Will only sprint if he feels like it or there is something to chase, therefore he normally is happy to 'trot' next to me as I walk very fast.

I do run off and try and hide from him when he's not paying attention but the little bugger always hears me and comes haring after me, it's so funny. I probably sound like an elephant crashing through the trees to him!

Will run in my small front garden if he sees a cat and it goes something like this: run from gate where cat is spotted to far corner of garden where there is a gap to have a better look(actually it's worse) about 15 yards, he'll do that a few times very quickly and bark. 
This does not achieve anything (burns a few calories no doubt) and churns up the grass. 
Sod the grass we don't care, we have a dog we love to bits, not a show garden.

If weather is nice we might do another walk halfway to town (on leash) to meet husband from work which would be about 30 mins all up.

Hopefully will be trying agility with Stanley later in the year.

Greyhounds are very lazy dogs and spend most of their day blobbing.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We have Piper - 1 1/2 years old and Flynn - 4months.

Piper gets a 4km bike ride a few times a week - otherwise daily walks (anywhere from 20 min to a couple of hours) and ball throwing in the back yard. We have 3 acres that they can run around in, but don't. Lazy bums. 

I plan on getting a treadmill for the winter so we can keep her conditioned during the cold months.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Stanley aged 6 retired racing greyhound.
> 
> He gets an hour off leash walk at the river most days.
> 
> ...


He does love to run fast though and looks like he is smiling and having a jolly old time of it....but then that is what greyhounds were bred to do!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, I feel like such a bad dog momma...but my boy would DIE if I tried to exercise him for more than 30 min! 

I don't give him any type of formal exercise. I live on 10 acres and he can go out and roam if he wants (which he doesn't). The most exercise he gets is chasing the ground hogs that live out close to the edge of my front 5 acres. He will charge full speed out through the field to try and catch them and then make a few laps around the wood pile they live in , but that's about it. 

Occasionally we play with toys in the house (he doesn't tolerate heat at all...so if its 70 or above outside he pants), but that doesn't last more than 15-20 min. and he's done. 

Oh and he's a 5yr old DDB.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

For my pups, it depends on the day and out schedule and how much time we have. We try to take them to the park daily to run. Usually, this ends up happening about 3-4 times a day. They go to different resivores about once a week. They go to friends and family's house and play with other dogs and run in fields and woods a few times a month. We go for a couple walks a week. Some days we will go hiking the wood/fields with ponds/creeks for 8-9 hours (Used to be once a week, but we moved and are now about an hour away from that place). 

Normally (ideally), we would go to the park and they would run and swim for 1-2 hours in the morning hours every day. We would go for a two mile walk after dinner. But as of late, we have been busy and I've not been feeling the best, so they haven't been getting what they are used to. 

My dogs are also content to just go for a ride in the car or lay around the house all day as well. For being three boxers, (Annie 7, Nalah 5, and Tucker 1) in a studio apartment, this seems a bit out of the ordinary, but they are content on lots or little or no exercise. 

We also play fetch in the house with softer toys, and play with lazer pointers. Some times they run up and down the steps to our apartment chasing the lazer pointer for an hour or so if I want they to be good an tiered if we are going to be gone for a while and don't have time to go to the park.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

weekdays Scorch gets a 20-30min offleash run every other day.
and man does that exhaust him. little legs you know, and he is required to keep pace with me 
when the hubs is around we go hiking on weekends or whenever we get bored.

every single day we play "chase" with Scorch - which involves many short bursts of chasing him in circles around the yard 
or from room to room in the house. those may only last a couple minutes, 
but it's the psychological workout of trying to avoid us that wears him out 

I would also like to point out that treadmills are a no-go for him.
tried it and almost had to clean pee off the thing because he was so scared.
so much for that.
and he's a bit of an introvert, so dog parks = him being glued to me if there are a lot of dogs.
we still try to go because he can usually find one dog to sniff,
but those are not a source of exercise for him so we don't go too often.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

*New vet, nice experience and advice wanted, please!*

...............


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry about the above, I screwed up something. I'll put a better reply in later.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

My Lab get an hour or two a day - 30 minutes walk in the morning and another in the afternoon with other physical activities in between.


----------

